# Lidl - Nutrition Scales. £7.99



## Dave W (Jan 14, 2017)

I was in Lidl a day ago and when I wandered off to look at the 'boys toys', while I left my wife looking at food. I spotted - 'Nutrition Scales' at just £7.99.
These digital kitchen scales will show - energy (Kcal/Kjoule), cholesterol, carbs, fats and protein for the weighed amount of foods. The scales are pre-programmed with data for 819 foods (half of which I've never heard of and others I wouldn't eat) but there are also 200 free memories that you can populate with your own foods with data from the backs of the packaging or found on the www.
You can also save all your food values for a day.
Even just as a set of normal digital scales, the price is pretty good.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2017)

Sounds a bargain Dave, thanks for flagging it up


----------



## john pardo (Jan 15, 2017)

Sounds good, all i have to do is find a Lidl store.


----------



## Ljc (Jan 15, 2017)

That sounds very good.  Shame I've not long bought some add and weigh scales at a much MUCH  higher price, else I'd be looking for a Lidle


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 15, 2017)

I would be wary of using the scales for the nutritional side of things as there's normally a disclaimer that says something like not meant for medical use............... translated that means the values are not that accurate. Lloyds pharmacy scales had this disclaimer and I took the scales back due to the carb content being very inaccurate.


----------



## Anthaas (Jan 16, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I would be wary of using the scales for the nutritional side of things as there's normally a disclaimer that says something like not meant for medical use............... translated that means the values are not that accurate. Lloyds pharmacy scales had this disclaimer and I took the scales back due to the carb content being very inaccurate.



But you can also program 200 of your own items. I would pay £7.99 for this alone (and I did, thanks for flagging it up!) Great for things like nuts etc.

Item 001 in the scales - Donkey Milk
Item 002 in the scales - Human Milk

I may not need all of the preprogrammed items!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2017)

Anthaas said:


> Item 001 in the scales - Donkey Milk


Haha!   I'd buy some just for that!  Clearly the most important substance in the country of manufacture...

Weighing milk is also a new concept for me


----------



## Ljc (Jan 16, 2017)

Anthaas said:


> But you can also program 200 of your own items. I would pay £7.99 for this alone (and I did, thanks for flagging it up!) Great for things like nuts etc.
> 
> Item 001 in the scales - Donkey Milk
> Item 002 in the scales - Human Milk
> ...


I've always wondered about the first one 

Just the thought of being able to add info on my own recipes etc would have induced me to buy this , if I hadn't recently bought some add and weigh scales.
I suppose I could always accidentally on purpose...... 
.
.
,
Or start a collection of kitchen scales rather than my  handbags


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 17, 2017)

You mean to say you're not drinking Donkey milk?  All the big celebs are!  Not heard of the Donkey milk diet, then?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> You mean to say you're not drinking Donkey milk?  All the big celebs are!  Not heard of the Donkey milk diet, then?


Believe it or not   Would have loved to have used some donkey milk for the office 'mystery ingredient muffin' day!


----------

